# How To Get To 1.9.16 From 1.9.9



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

THIS IS FOR THE DROID X ON 1.9.9.

1) Get to .602 stock any way that you want, then turn on USB debugging in development settings
2) Plug phone into USB, set USB mode to charge only
3) Use Pete Souza's One Click Root to get root
4) Install D2 Bootstrap, click "Bootstrap Recovery"
5) Install Rom Manager, flash Droid X recovery (not the 2nd-init one since we're on stock still)
6) Reboot to recovery, flash 1.9.16
7) Format data/cache, then wipe dalvik cache
8) Reboot

If you don't know how to SBF, don't ask here! There are plenty of threads so please search around. Thank you for your courtesy.


----------



## deathtrap (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a quick FYI: if you have the Team Black Hat app, you can use their AIO x.602 updater zip directly from MIUI 1.9.9 (after wiping data).

I did this and it worked with two caveats:
1. After flashing the TBH updater I rebooted, and got stuck on the red Motorola logo. I then did a battery pull, and the next reboot took me to CWM recovery (!?)
Without rebooting again I flashed MIUI 1.9.16, and it WORKED! 
2. I had some issues activating the phone after the update (I don't know if it's an update issue or a Verizon issue)

Also, AFAIK TiBU backups work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

A question about using the Miui backup app for applications and data. Do you think it's compatible? I'm assuming system backup won't be.

And just to clarify you install the file first and then format and wipe.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

for the brief time that i was on miui 9/16 it appears that the backups are compatible, posts of them at least...

i didn't intentionally restore my previous backup but it grabbed a bunch on it's own (?) and they were fine

just decided it was risky until the battery charge stuck at 100% was fixed to stay on it longer

tibu restore of user apk's data and app/data worked w/o issue for the ones that i tried, but i was also very selective when doing so

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

DXC, I don't know how familiar everyone is with doing this, but you might add that D2 bootstrap is required to get to recovery...


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

BuRNiN_BoNeS said:


> DXC, I don't know how familiar everyone is with doing this, but you might add that D2 bootstrap is required to get to recovery...


thanks will do


----------

